# Phantom Mutation



## 5760rj

over the next several weeks I will be posting and in photos, my attempt in using extra bicycle parts to assemble a rideable custom schwinn phantom, after looking at the amazing and fabricated beautiful custom bikes on this site I'll tell ya up front this wont be anything of excitement or astonishing just the combination of different parts, I am not a fabricator in sheet metal, no plating experience and without a shop to build in, but I have accumulated alot of different parts, from everywhere along with the frustrations of not bidding high enough, seller raising his asking price, listed item disappears or what is received was not what was pictured, visiting recycling centers, wrecking yards, second hand stores, goodwill, salvation army on a regular basis for bike parts or bicycles for parts I've learned to ignore the comments from the employees like vampire or bike addict and stay focused, begging has crossed my mind at times at swapmeets when I had to go use the ATM and on my way back passed my deal being carried out by some kid that will spray can it to death before junking it, ah crap. where I live there are trucks with panels on the sides that allow stacking so high that I'm surprised they clear the underpasses stacked with bicycles going to Mexico. I have seen a phantom with tank, no bars, seat or rims, as well as a JC Higgins with colorflow rack and fenders, no rims or seat heading to the border, my heart drops seeing vintage bicycles stack on top of each other in this way, my project will consist of schwinn, jc higgins, monark silver king, mid 40s buick roadmaster, 50s studebaker, harley davidson, radsonne, and a little bit of Taiwan, ha ha ha, but really, photos coming soon...


----------



## 5760rj

I have posted the first items coming back from being rechromed, I have added a propeller, that I bought still in the box, by turning down a grade 8 bolt and having it threaded for the springer brace and propeller, box is interesting as well, used in hot rods and studebakers


----------



## GTs58

That's pretty sharp!


----------



## oskisan

Very Cool!


----------



## phantom

I like it....will be fun to follow.


----------



## 5760rj

off to the fabricators, a JC Higgins colorflow rack, with the different variations I felt this would give a cleaner appearance than the other that extends and connectes to the back of the seat post, I chose this rack because of the rear design having two red reflectors and a wide side profile and its just so 50s, what I am doing has no approval from collectors, restorers, purest and those that hold most high NOS in the box, in my last post, I posted a Lundberg Propeller with box, for those that drove the 50s studebaker like the commander or flew the P-38 Lightning, you know what im talking about, designer's (car industry)  were combining the two together and came up with clever idea's like the propeller, well here's another sin, Buick rear fender reflectors in box available in 1942-48 these items are extremely hard to find and used in classic, hot rod or custom cars and now in Bicycles. the higgins rack will have a hidden bracket that will raise it enough for fender clearance and for reflector to be centered in the side of the rack and secured and will be more forward because the rack has a tapper towards the rear, and the reflector housing is almost the width of the higgins side dimensions, still working on the hi-torque motor that will be mounted on the rack behind the seat which will operate a 1958 Harley Davidson police siren...more to come


----------



## Boris

Looks like you're off to a good start and aren't cheaping out. I like where this is going, and you've got my attention. Anxious to see what you come up with.


----------



## vincev

Really liken; that prop !


----------



## stoney

vincev said:


> Really liken; that prop !




I agree. To me the scale of that prop to the spring setup is pretty good for something just by chance put together. Gotta follow this for sure.


----------



## 5760rj

5760rj said:


> off to the fabricators, a JC Higgins colorflow rack, with the different variations I felt this would give a cleaner appearance than the other that extends and connected to the back of the seat post, I chose this rack because of the rear design having two red reflectors and a wide side profile and its just so 50s, what I am doing has no approval from collectors, restorers, purest and those that hold most high NOS in the box, in my last post, I posted a Lundberg Propeller with box, for those that drove the 50s studebaker like the commander or flew the P-38 Lightning, you know what im talking about, designer's (car industry)  were combining the two together and came up with clever idea's like the propeller, well here's another sin, Buick rear fender reflectors in box available in 1942-48 these items are extremely hard to find and used in classic, hot rod or custom cars and now in Bicycles. the higgins rack will have a hidden bracket that will raise it enough for fender clearance and for reflector to be centered in the side of the rack and secured and will be more forward because the rack has a tapper towards the rear, and the reflector housing is almost the width of the higgins side dimensions, still working on the hi-torque motor that will be mounted on the rack behind the seat which will operate a 1958 Harley Davidson police siren...more to comeView attachment 688728 View attachment 688729 View attachment 688730 View attachment 688731



I thought I would share whats gone on since my last blog, at this time this is whats happened to my project, the jc higgins rear rack I sent to the fabricator was turned into a pancake by a hydraulic press by an employee that set it down on a platform where they press aluminum sheets into custom shapes for large fuel tanks, luckily the reflectors were not fitted into the rack at the time but they were nice enough to return the item to me in a walmart shopping bag, we exchanged a few more personal thoughts on the accident, idiot. surprised I wasnt charged 50 cents for the bag, chroming on the chain guard came out beautifully but the dents were left in and I was told that there guy that did metal work as such before the chroming was arrested for possession of a controlled substance, Really I said and you chromed it anyway, can I talk to your manager this was not our arrangement,  sorry you can't he was the one arrested, so now it will have to be made right and rechromed else where, bike shop lacing my front hoop with a schwinn expansion drum brake lost my clevis and can't find it, oh did I forgot to mention that the hoop that was used was not mine! I have original S2 chromed and I dont have a clue what or where he found that swapmeet special but it wasn't what I brought in, I left there with my rim that was in the corner and drum brake, idiot. at this time I would like to thank those members who have added to my compulsive buying of bicycle parts which has really turned my project around and up grading it into one that I might of not been able to do without there late night positings of sale items, lol but I really mean it, Im hooked on reading and seeing posted photos of bicycles and parts before and after as well as barn finds and stuff I never had a clue existed, well I see that it's after midnight and I haven't checked for new listings yet so until then...............


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick

5760rj said:


> I thought I would share whats gone on since my last blog, at this time this is whats happened to my project, the jc higgins rear rack I sent to the fabricator was turned into a pancake by a hydraulic press by an employee that set it down on a platform where they press aluminum sheets into custom shapes for large fuel tanks, luckily the reflectors were not fitted into the rack at the time but they were nice enough to return the item to me in a walmart shopping bag, we exchanged a few more personal thoughts on the accident, idiot. surprised I wasnt charged 50 cents for the bag, chroming on the chain guard came out beautifully but the dents were left in and I was told that there guy that did metal work as such before the chroming was arrested for possession of a controlled substance, Really I said and you chromed it anyway, can I talk to your manager this was not our arrangement,  sorry you can't he was the one arrested, so now it will have to be made right and rechromed else where, bike shop lacing my front hoop with a schwinn expansion drum brake lost my clevis and can't find it, oh did I forgot to mention that the hoop that was used was not mine! I have original S2 chromed and I dont have a clue what or where he found that swapmeet special but it wasn't what I brought in, I left there with my rim that was in the corner and drum brake, idiot. at this time I would like to thank those members who have added to my compulsive buying of bicycle parts which has really turned my project around and up grading it into one that I might of not been able to do without there late night positings of sale items, lol but I really mean it, Im hooked on reading and seeing posted photos of bicycles and parts before and after as well as barn finds and stuff I never had a clue existed, well I see that it's after midnight and I haven't checked for new listings yet so until then...............



That sucks man, hopefully you’ll have better luck from here on out.


----------



## NoControl

5760rj said:


> I thought I would share whats gone on since my last blog, at this time this is whats happened to my project, the jc higgins rear rack I sent to the fabricator was turned into a pancake by a hydraulic press by an employee that set it down on a platform where they press aluminum sheets into custom shapes for large fuel tanks, luckily the reflectors were not fitted into the rack at the time but they were nice enough to return the item to me in a walmart shopping bag, we exchanged a few more personal thoughts on the accident, idiot. surprised I wasnt charged 50 cents for the bag, chroming on the chain guard came out beautifully but the dents were left in and I was told that there guy that did metal work as such before the chroming was arrested for possession of a controlled substance, Really I said and you chromed it anyway, can I talk to your manager this was not our arrangement,  sorry you can't he was the one arrested, so now it will have to be made right and rechromed else where, bike shop lacing my front hoop with a schwinn expansion drum brake lost my clevis and can't find it, oh did I forgot to mention that the hoop that was used was not mine! I have original S2 chromed and I dont have a clue what or where he found that swapmeet special but it wasn't what I brought in, I left there with my rim that was in the corner and drum brake, idiot. at this time I would like to thank those members who have added to my compulsive buying of bicycle parts which has really turned my project around and up grading it into one that I might of not been able to do without there late night positings of sale items, lol but I really mean it, Im hooked on reading and seeing posted photos of bicycles and parts before and after as well as barn finds and stuff I never had a clue existed, well I see that it's after midnight and I haven't checked for new listings yet so until then...............




I'm usually not a spelling and grammar Nazi, but these tires old eyes are having trouble reading without paragraphs. I'm sorry for your recent difficulties, though. This is why I do all of my own work. If I screw things up I got no one to blame but me.


----------



## 5760rj

NoControl said:


> I'm usually not a spelling and grammar Nazi, but these tires old eyes are having trouble reading without paragraphs. I'm sorry for your recent difficulties, though. This is why I do all of my own work. If I screw things up I got no one to blame but me.



  your right, sorry about the rush on posting this and not doing so in a proper manner,  late at night and thinking about what's happened gets me heated and distracted. grammar never was a strong point with me but being a perfectionist is, at what I set out to do. as for the incompetence of the others I need to raise the bar on the quality of places I choose to do business with that I can't , I imagine exactly what this project will look like when finished and I get impatient from delays, but during this time I have made new acquaintances, purchased more desired items for my project, and the more I read on here the more I discover.  as for the jc higgins rear rack I do have another so no real delays, but giving me back a flattened rack, in a walmart plastic bag was icing on the cake for me not wanting to take another chance on them screwing up another rack, but things are good and will continue a step at a time.


----------



## GTs58

Damn, unreal chain of events. I hope things smooth out from here on out. I had a similar experience with a Maaco paint and body shop years ago. They painted my project twice and still screwed it up. I wanted them to correct their second attempt but they wanted their money so I loaded my project, gave them a check and then went home and canceled the check. They called me about a week later wanting to know what happened and they wanted their money. I told them I was having their F ups corrected by another shop and if there was any money left over from your original invoice price I'll gladly send it to you. As everyone knows, it costs more to fix a screwed up job than it does to do the job right the first time. Or the second time in their case!


----------



## bikecrazy

I’m looking forward to seeing where this project is going


----------



## WES PINCHOT

SORRY TOO HEAR ABOUT THEM SCREWING YOUR STUFF UP!
RE WHEELS, LESSON TO BE LEARNED!
BUILD YOUR OWN WHEELS AND THEN HAVE THEM TRUED!


----------



## 5760rj

WES PINCHOT said:


> SORRY TOO HEAR ABOUT THEM SCREWING YOUR STUFF UP!
> RE WHEELS, LESSON TO BE LEARNED!
> BUILD YOUR OWN WHEELS AND THEN HAVE THEM TRUED!



well that's what it has come to, but im glad actually I'll be starting tomorrow on lacing them and getting things back on track....


----------



## Boris

Bummer. My brain would have popped out of my skull. This is the kind of stuff that gets me as angry as I ever get!!! Good luck from here on out!!!


----------



## vincev

Holy poop.I dont know how you didnt punch someone.


----------



## Muleman121

Your work is exemplary! I too will be watching for your posts. This is my favorite style of bike. Its fun and rewarding to create new parts and pieces to the bike we love.
 With your permission; is it ok to copy a thing or two of yours?
   thanks for the great writings
     Cary


----------



## Muleman121

I


----------



## Vintage Paintworx

5760rj said:


> I thought I would share whats gone on since my last blog, at this time this is whats happened to my project, the jc higgins rear rack I sent to the fabricator was turned into a pancake by a hydraulic press by an employee that set it down on a platform where they press aluminum sheets into custom shapes for large fuel tanks, luckily the reflectors were not fitted into the rack at the time but they were nice enough to return the item to me in a walmart shopping bag, we exchanged a few more personal thoughts on the accident, idiot. surprised I wasnt charged 50 cents for the bag, chroming on the chain guard came out beautifully but the dents were left in and I was told that there guy that did metal work as such before the chroming was arrested for possession of a controlled substance, Really I said and you chromed it anyway, can I talk to your manager this was not our arrangement,  sorry you can't he was the one arrested, so now it will have to be made right and rechromed else where, bike shop lacing my front hoop with a schwinn expansion drum brake lost my clevis and can't find it, oh did I forgot to mention that the hoop that was used was not mine! I have original S2 chromed and I dont have a clue what or where he found that swapmeet special but it wasn't what I brought in, I left there with my rim that was in the corner and drum brake, idiot. at this time I would like to thank those members who have added to my compulsive buying of bicycle parts which has really turned my project around and up grading it into one that I might of not been able to do without there late night positings of sale items, lol but I really mean it, Im hooked on reading and seeing posted photos of bicycles and parts before and after as well as barn finds and stuff I never had a clue existed, well I see that it's after midnight and I haven't checked for new listings yet so until then...............




Man that sucks, sorry to hear!
I had several experiences like that years ago with car parts, that's what inspired me to do as much as I can on my own projects, even if it does take 10X longer.
In the end, you have more pride with the end result.


----------



## Freqman1

I'm sorry to hear of your run of bad luck. I'm with the others though I'd have been at the point of rat choking the crap out of someone. I've been labeled as a 'purist' by some here but the fact is I appreciate just about anything nice or well done whether it be a road bike, custom, rat, or whatever. This is a rat Phantom that I put together about six years ago from parts I had laying around based on a '50 Phantom carcass I had. Originally I was going to restore the bike but I have five original Phantoms (three boys, two girls) so I decided just to enjoy this bike the way it is. I sure hope things turn around for you and look forward to seeing the finished bike. V/r Shawn


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

vintage thread here... wonder what ever happened to the bike.


----------



## 5760rj

49autocycledeluxe said:


> vintage thread here...


----------



## 5760rj

x


----------



## 5760rj

x


----------



## 5760rj

x


----------



## 5760rj

x


----------



## Pedalfaster

5760rj said:


> x[/QUO
> Read all this stuff about you customizing a schwinn bike, have any photos?


----------



## 5760rj

I do, but I have also added and changed many things including assorries which I really like and will be adding


----------



## Pedalfaster

5760rj said:


> I do, but I have also added and changed many things including assorries which I really like and will be adding



So what do have? I saw photos of some kind of propeller is it for a bicycle?


----------



## 5760rj

Pedalfaster said:


> So what do have? I saw photos of some kind of propeller is it for a bicycle?



it is now, it was for a Studebaker in the 50s but i altered it to fit on a springer schwinn along with other parts


----------



## Pedalfaster

5760rj said:


> it is now, it was for a Studebaker in the 50s but i altered it to fit on a springer schwinn along with other parts



I am also thinking about doing a custom and I'm looking for ideas any advice


----------



## 5760rj

Pedalfaster said:


> I am also thinking about doing a custom and I'm looking for ideas any advice



no not really, there are members on here that could help you way more than I could, I have had many changes due to my buying habits which went over board and have delayed the project only because of being to particular because I really love bike assorries and wanted to be different but now it looks like an over kill


----------



## Pedalfaster

5760rj said:


> no not really, there are members on here that could help you way more than I could, I have had many changes due to my buying habits which went over board and have delayed the project only because of being to particular because I really love bike assorries and wanted to be different but now it looks like an over kill



Like what?


----------



## 5760rj

Pedalfaster said:


> Like what?



combination of many things which i was able to buy only because I saw the listing before it was sold


----------



## Pedalfaster

5760rj said:


> combination of many things which i was able to buy only because I saw the listing before it was sold



So can you show me a few of them?


----------



## 5760rj

Pedalfaster said:


> So can you show me a few of them?



this is not a stock bike with a few add ons, I don't  have the time right now but possibly this friday I'll put together a few and let you see, what are you looking to build.....


----------



## Pedalfaster

5760rj said:


> this is not a stock bike with a few add ons, I don't  have the time right now but possibly this friday I'll put together a few and let you see, what are you looking to build.....



It's up in air but I like bikes that have Springer's on the front of them,


----------



## 5760rj

Pedalfaster said:


> It's up in air but I like bikes that have Springer's on the front of them,



well theres different makes with those, cabe members can answer any of your questions or sell parts you might be looking for, check the sale of complete bicycles theres always interesting bikes being listed


----------



## Pedalfaster

5760rj said:


> well theres different makes with those, cabe members can answer any of your questions or sell parts you might be looking for, check the sale of complete bicycles theres always interesting bikes being listed



I saw parts for bicycles to, would you happen to have a tomahawk neck with your stuff


----------



## 5760rj

Pedalfaster said:


> I saw parts for bicycles to, would you happen to have a tomahawk neck with your stuff



not me, like them but can't use one and if your looking to buy one, get in line and have alot of cash there not cheap or easy to come by, I'll post photos when I can, later.....


----------



## Pedalfaster

5760rj said:


> not me, like them but can't use one and if your looking to buy one, get in line and have alot of cash there not cheap or easy to come by, I'll post photos when I can, later.....



how expensive could they be?  Ok will wait for photos


----------



## Pauliemon

I'm so lucky! One of my best friends is a painter/fabricator. He helps on my larger projects. I used to work for a bicycle company. I still have access to their machine shop and powder coat booth. I have yet to deal with a chromer. I've been told, "hold on!".


----------



## Pedalfaster

Pauliemon said:


> I'm so lucky! One of my best friends is a painter/fabricator. He helps on my larger projects. I used to work for a bicycle company. I still have access to their machine shop and powder coat booth. I have yet to deal with a chromer. I've been told, "hold on!".



Any photos?  I'm kind of interested in what your going for, is it like a modified custom of a beach cruiser?  and are you into schwinn stingrays in collecting or riding?


----------



## 5760rj

Pedalfaster said:


> Any photos?  I'm kind of interested in what your going for, is it like a modified custom of a beach cruiser?  and are you into schwinn stingrays in collecting or riding?



to broken down to ride stingrays, but if interested theres a section for that, as for my project it has changed due to excessive buying and duplicating, being to dam pickie and changing direction in theme and assorries bought, thinking money grows on trees, dealing with anxiety on how i got myself into this to start with, and when it's  completed, I could of went out and bought a car and paid for it, haha but true, just waiting on a few more parts to be finished on platting or painting then I can start the scratch assembly, no matter how careful I am, I know it's going to happen in the worst possible place, since I've started this build I have no shame its come to this,
and here's the photo to prove it, but I do want to state I did find a front fender and a basket so my dog halo can enjoy ridding with me, still can't figure why other rider's are always making comments about my daily rider......could it be the whitewalls?


----------



## 5760rj




----------



## Pauliemon

Pedalfaster said:


> Any photos?  I'm kind of interested in what your going for, is it like a modified custom of a beach cruiser?  and are you into schwinn stingrays in collecting or riding?



I've got nothing going right now. Just thinking out loud I guess.







Here's my last build.


----------



## 5760rj

Pauliemon said:


> I've got nothing going right now. Just thinking out loud I guess.
> View attachment 1045529
> 
> View attachment 1045529
> Here's my last build.
> 
> View attachment 1045531



I read your story on this fantastic build, beautiful and sleek, and seeing others post there custom builds on the Cabe, has Truely made me admire the concepts brought to life by the dedication and craftsmanship of those individuals with dreams that others can only admire and be in awe of, I can just hope that when im able to complete my build that it won't be viewed as parts or two dimensional in it's entirety,  thanks for sharing love the bike!


----------



## Pauliemon

5760rj said:


> I read your story on this fantastic build, beautiful and sleek, and seeing others post there custom builds on the Cabe, has Truely made me admire the concepts brought to life by the dedication and craftsmanship of those individuals with dreams that others can only admire and be in awe of, I can just hope that when im able to complete my build that it won't be viewed as parts or two dimensional in it's entirety,  thanks for sharing love the bike!



Thank you. It's truely a labor of love. I'm sure your build will be exceptional. Can't wait to see it.
Paul


----------



## 5760rj

Pauliemon said:


> Thank you. It's truely a labor of love. I'm sure your build will be exceptional. Can't wait to see it.
> Paul



have a few photos to share, side lights on springer forks, faceted glass with clear up front and red in back, custom pivot grade 8 bolt turned down and threaded both sides, schwinn fork threaded side was tig welded filled, retaped. bushings made from the same grade 8 bolt with a hole drilled from both ends but, do not meet, holes appear on both sides of the front fender pivot bracket, can't see in photos sorry, then the power supply coming from the horn tank goes down behind the steering tube through the holes to the side lights, horn tanks button replaced by a charger plug, tanks appearance will be changed during the bikes painting. custom made springer bolt grade 8 to accommodate a propeller used on 50s Studebaker


----------



## WetDogGraphix

Nice!  I think your doing just fine with this project......Plus, you helped me on a super secret project I'm working on....Good Luck, and thanks....


----------



## 5760rj

WetDogGraphix said:


> Nice!  I think your doing just fine with this project......Plus, you helped me on a super secret project I'm working on....Good Luck, and thanks....
> 
> View attachment 1046851
> 
> View attachment 1046852





WetDogGraphix said:


> Nice!  I think your doing just fine with this project......Plus, you helped me on a super secret project I'm working on....Good Luck, and thanks....
> 
> View attachment 1046851
> 
> View attachment 1046852



hahaha have lots more to share, hope I can help out, cant wait to show headbadge soon, will post other photos to show concept of my direction, I like fine details in this project even down to the valve stem....


----------



## Pedalfaster

5760rj said:


> hahaha have lots more to share, hope I can help out, cant wait to show headbadge soon, will post other photos to show concept of my direction, I like fine details in this project even down to the valve stem....View attachment 1046885



nice rims, what kind of hub are you using, i would like to see what your using as a stem, is it a schwinn or did you customize that to


----------



## 5760rj

hubs, sta







Pedalfaster said:


> nice rims, what kind of hub are you using, i would like to see what your using as a stem, is it a schwinn or did you customize that to



I have a match pair of high grade triple chrome S2 26' schwinn rims with SS spokes, originally I used a 2 speed yellow 3 ring kickback hub, changed the color from yellow to black to go with theme, changed my mind in finding a rear schwinn expansion brake and swapped them out, better choice for my build, went with high pressure smooth rolling modern tires,


----------



## 5760rj

5760rj said:


> hubs, sta
> I have a match pair of high grade triple chrome S2 26' schwinn rims with SS spokes, originally I used a 2 speed yellow 3 ring kickback hub, changed the color from yellow to black to go with theme, changed my mind in finding a rear schwinn expansion brake and swapped them out, better choice for my build, went with high pressure smooth rolling modern tires,View attachment 1046899
> 
> View attachment 1046900
> 
> View attachment 1046901
> 
> View attachment 1046902
> 
> View attachment 1046908
> 
> View attachment 1046910


----------



## 5760rj

5760rj said:


> as the type of stem im using,  I found a cycletruck stem that allows me to use Radsonne lights with a springer fork, and it allows room for the propeller up front and mounted seiss hand crank siren on the side, the length of the stem is a real advantage for me, the goose neck hangs the lights right over the springer but not to far from the handelbar, plus it allows for adjustments up or down if needed,
> photos are just a rough mockup of items ive meantioned, things can also change when bike is assembled in it's entirely
> 
> 
> 
> [/
> 
> 
> 
> QUView attachment 104708


----------



## WetDogGraphix

5760rj said:


> View attachment 1047083



That is quite the lite setup....nice.....


----------



## 5760rj

thanks, with everything assembled a







WetDogGraphix said:


> That is quite the lite setup....nice
> thanks, with everything assembled and painted I'll be able to arrange more to my liking, another item I bought on cabe was a full set of these which I sent in to be triple chromed


----------



## Pedalfaster

5760rj said:


> thanks, with everything assembled a



Like your photos of your bike, but you didn't have handle bars on it, look cool to have ape hangers on it possibly with twisted chrome trusses and a diamond stitch pattern black seat


----------



## Pedalfaster

Pedalfaster said:


> Like your photos of your bike, but you didn't have handle bars on it, look cool to have ape hangers on it possibly with twisted chrome trusses and a diamond stitch pattern black seat



saw one of those lights on Ebay for sale a while back but went with a large bullet shaped light on each side of my ape hangers half way up the bar with side mirrors and are battery powered


----------



## 5760rj

Pedalfaster said:


> saw one of those lights on Ebay for sale a while back but went with a large bullet shaped light on each side of my ape hangers half way up the bar with side mirrors and are battery powered



one you saw was an extra I had and sold, your idea with the light's sounds interesting


----------



## Pedalfaster

5760rj said:


> one you saw was an extra I had and sold, your idea with the light's sounds interesting



so what do think about a black or red diamond pattern seat?


----------



## 5760rj

Pedalfaster said:


> so what do think about a black or red diamond pattern seat?



sounds nice, ive seen them but not for me, already have a seat that I wouldn't part with for this build


----------



## Pedalfaster

5760rj said:


> sounds nice, ive seen them but not for me, already have a seat that I wouldn't part with for this build



a phantom seat?


----------



## 5760rj

Pedalfaster said:


> a phantom seat?



this one is a little different than what you are probably use to seeing, had a photo of it but can't find right now maybe later


----------



## Pedalfaster

5760rj said:


> this one is a little different than what you are probably use to seeing, had a photo of it but can't find right now maybe later




is that a schwinn phantom frame your using, it's the one with no handlebar


----------



## 5760rj

Pedalfaster said:


> is that a schwinn phantom frame your using, it's the one with no handlebar



no....


----------



## Woodtickgreg

Really cool build and great custom details. The prop is really cool. I also like your expander hubs! Now that I found this build I'll be watching the progress. Kudos to you for daring to be original.


----------



## Pedalfaster

5760rj said:


> no....



so it's not a schwinn phantom frame and not using a phantom seat does it have the AS pedals


----------



## 5760rj

Pedalfaster said:


> so it's not a schwinn phantom frame and not using a phantom seat does it have the AS pedals



no.....


----------



## Pedalfaster

5760rj said:


> no.....



is your not using phantom parts why call it a phantom?


----------



## 5760rj

Pedalfaster said:


> is your not using phantom parts why call it a phantom?



it was originally when I started then I changed over to a BA-107 straight bar because of the frame and allowed for more possibility  plus this is a CUSTOM, I found a photo of seat and you had meantion you had mirrors on your bike which I like too, and ive posted below my two, these aren't the universal ones, as photos show and are 4" across. had A.S. pedals, Panther and others but went with these Sears 100, because there different and will go well with the theme now that it has changed and is being fine tuned in my direction I want it to go in.


----------



## 5760rj

Woodtickgreg said:


> Really cool build and great custom details. The prop is really cool. I also like your expander hubs! Now that I found this build I'll be watching the progress. Kudos to you for daring to be original.



thanks, nice to hear....it has crossed my mind as im acquiring parts, lots of collector's would hang me for what I'm doing, haha and I'm not done yet and trying to rap things up with machine shops and fabrication


----------



## 5760rj

5760rj said:


> thanks, nice to hear....it has crossed my mind as im acquiring parts, lots of collector's would hang me for what I'm doing, haha and I'm not done yet and trying to rap things up with machine shops and fabrication



I did try ape hangers but wouldn't handle the assorries but did like the pointed designe look of the handles but scrapped both ideas including the skull side lights, to commen and new, but lead me to what I have now. since I'll be using fender braces from a different bike I found a solution to the rivet holes, Spikes! took along time to find the right size and shape and there made out of stainless, and to mount on the front fender just a plain old bomb (Reproduction) I was glad to get one......really, after what the original ones sell for, just cutting a few corner$


----------



## Woodtickgreg

Cool fender light.


----------



## 5760rj

R







Woodtickgreg said:


> Cool fender light.



uranium glass reflector


----------



## Pedalfaster

5760rj said:


> I did try ape hangers but wouldn't handle the assorries but did like the pointed designe look of the handles but scrapped both ideas including the skull side lights, to commen and new, but lead me to what I have now. since I'll be using fender braces from a different bike I found a solution to the rivet holes, Spikes! took along time to find the right size and shape and there made out of stainless, and to mount on the front fender just a plain old bomb (Reproduction) I was glad to get one......really, after what the original ones sell for, just cutting a few corner$View attachment 1047700
> 
> View attachment 1047701
> 
> View attachment 1047702
> 
> View attachment 1047703
> 
> View attachment 1047704
> 
> View attachment 1047705
> 
> View attachment 1047706
> 
> View attachment 1047707
> 
> View attachment 1047713
> 
> View attachment 1047714



I really like the black handles, how come your not using those they really standout, on my bike that I'm changing some things on I came across a chrome horn with a Z on the lid and it takes batteries how can I find out who made it, the button is missing to make it beeb would a another bike guy sell stuff like that? do you still have the black handles and how do you keep them on.


----------



## 5760rj

Pedalfaster said:


> I really like the black handles, how come your not using those they really standout, on my bike that I'm changing some things on I came across a chrome horn with a Z on the lid and it takes batteries how can I find out who made it, the button is missing to make it beeb would a another bike guy sell stuff like that? do you still have the black handles and how do you keep them on.



my son wanted a more Nazi Zombie theme with skulls and other things which was ok but fabricating to much motorcycle stuff limited me on bicycle assorries, dropped the bars (ape hangers) and allowed for a greater selection and more options besides cutting about 20 pounds off the weight of the bike, I have LED lights at the end of my handles which are jeweled and im using handlebar extensions for a little added length but im able to run the wiring through inside the bars from one side to the next and have it  exit underneath right before and where the extension meets the bar , grips overlap by an inch or so and meets up with the wire that is connected to my EA button that works my duel Rowdy horns that sit together on both sides of the stem and behind the Radsonne lights, I think it's a cool set up, along with a wald cross bar and early reflectors green and red, my jewel grips are green and red, sears pedals are jeweled red, green uranium schwinn fender bomb, A.S. bolts in the springer crown have been replaced with green uranium reflectors in a cone design welded to bolts that replaced the originals, also lite up is my rear rack dome red lens, below a raspberry reflector  on the fender and a NOS black face red glass pearson 337 Reflector mounted under the seat and another factory one mounted on the side, metal case red glass reflector, post photos later


----------



## Woodtickgreg

Man I cant wait to see all that!


----------



## 5760rj

Woodtickgreg said:


> Man I cant wait to see all that!



so I have a few more photos , handle bar, cross bar and reflectors early wald, jewel grips with extensions ( undrilled) mounting position of rowdy horns, and a photo of a Go-Light which will mount on top of the cross bar when the bracket is made, and a EA horn button that I'll probably which out for a Delta, 










































 and what these jewel grips will look like with LED light inside handle at night, I really like the early wald cone reflectors over the flat ones, and I have braces for the cross bar in different lengths for different applications


----------



## Woodtickgreg

Lookin good!


----------



## 5760rj

Woodtickgreg said:


> Lookin good!



just getting a visual on assorries, and the biggest thing about this little hand crank horn is everybody hates the sound it makes, old people cringe, teenagers give me the finger, mothers cover their babies ears, animals flee in shock, so a coarse I have to have it with everything else, hahaha


----------



## Woodtickgreg

Very cool accessories. I like different sounding horns and bells too. Pretty neat little air temp gage.


----------



## 5760rj

Woodtickgreg said:


> Very cool accessories. I like different sounding horns and bells too. Pretty neat little air temp gage.





5760rj said:


> so I have a few more photos , handle bar, cross bar and reflectors early wald, jewel grips with extensions ( undrilled) mounting position of rowdy horns, and a photo of a Go-Light which will mount on top of the cross bar when the bracket is made, and a EA horn button that I'll probably switch out for a Delta, View attachment 1050183
> 
> View attachment 1050186
> 
> View attachment 1050187
> 
> View attachment 1050188
> 
> View attachment 1050189
> 
> View attachment 1050190
> 
> View attachment 1050191
> 
> View attachment 1050192
> 
> View attachment 1050193
> 
> View attachment 1050195
> 
> View attachment 1050196 and what these jewel grips will look like with LED light inside handle at night, I really like the early wald cone reflectors over the flat ones, and I have braces for the cross bar in different lengths for different applications





5760rj said:


> just getting a visual on assorries, and the biggest thing about this little hand crank horn is everybody hates the sound it makes, old people cringe, teenagers give me the finger, mothers cover their babies ears, animals flee in shock, so a coarse I have to have it with everything else, hahahaView attachment 1050510
> 
> View attachment 1050511
> 
> View attachment 1050512
> 
> View attachment 1050514
> 
> View attachment 1050516


----------



## Pedalfaster

I didn't understand what type of pedals your using, you said red right? and your reflectors are red ? what is 337 mean, and are these large and flash at night?


----------



## Pauliemon

5760rj said:


> have a few photos to share, side lights on springer forks, faceted glass with clear up front and red in back, custom pivot grade 8 bolt turned down and threaded both sides, schwinn fork threaded side was tig welded filled, retaped. bushings made from the same grade 8 bolt with a hole drilled from both ends but, do not meet, holes appear on both sides of the front fender pivot bracket, can't see in photos sorry, then the power supply coming from the horn tank goes down behind the steering tube through the holes to the side lights, horn tanks button replaced by a charger plug, tanks appearance will be changed during the bikes painting. custom made springer bolt grade 8 to accommodate a propeller used on 50s Studebaker View attachment 1046667
> 
> View attachment 1046668
> 
> View attachment 1046669
> 
> View attachment 1046672
> 
> View attachment 1046673
> 
> View attachment 1046674
> 
> View attachment 1046675
> 
> View attachment 1046676
> 
> View attachment 1046677
> 
> View attachment 1046678
> 
> View attachment 1046679
> 
> View attachment 1046680
> 
> View attachment 1046681
> 
> View attachment 1046682



Really nice work!


----------



## Pauliemon

5760rj said:


> View attachment 1047083



I LOVE IT! If you came up behind me on the bike trail,...I'd pull over.


----------



## 5760rj

Pauliemon said:


> I LOVE IT! If you came up behind me on the bike trail,...I'd pull over.



unpacked boxes full of parts today, assembled most of the bike to arrange or see what it actually looks like, have had a few more upgrades since last entry, Schwinn Feather Guard, and blocks for my Magna Pedals, great to recive both recently, Wingo hubs bought here on cabe, and sent in to be chromed. dogleg crank AS 36, chain ring is listed in the 1917 Schwinn Catalog on a World Truss Frame Model No. 1758, seat post is a Schwinn stingray extra length with a fabricated bracket to hold a NOS Persons 337 glass reflector behind and underneath the seat, and a raised AS seat post clamp, frame is a BA-107, so I came across a yellow 1948 license plate with the tin strap, the frame is a 48, a frame mounted pearsons 337 Reflector,  seat tube has a Baillys Super Pump which I liked and is held by frame clamps, Schwinn original horn tank that has been chromed but still needs to be painted, Truss rods are solid and heavy duty custom, NOS Steer tube, pivot bolt modified for motorcycle side lights, S2 Schwinn rims both have expansion drum brakes, valve caps are motorcycle, seat is a 49 pan, whizzer spring, A.S. bolts replaced by custom cone design with uranium front reflectors mimicing Schwinn front fender bomb, have not recived them back yet, above springer is a Radsonne triple light, handelbars possibly NOS before I had them rechromed 1930 era, 32" width, non scripted brake handles, Wald cross bar rechromed with custom brackets, a Go-Light will be mounted on top in center (not shown) red and green wald reflectors on each end, Cycletruck Stem with Rowdy horns on both sides of stem, chrome bezels have not been reattached until painting is completed, brackets have been cadium platted, a Golden Meteor speedometer on the left, right side a bicycle Thermometer and a Du Page bicycle compass 1950s, next a Seiss hand crank siren 30s, pre war paperboy duck reflectors, and another handlebar mount Seiss hand crank racket horn, today just getting a visual on arrangements, still have other assorries to consider. more to come from fabricators, photos are kind of dark bad lighting today sorry,


----------



## Pauliemon

5760rj said:


> unpacked boxes full of parts today, assembled most of the bike to arrange or see what it actually looks like, have had a few more upgrades since last entry, Schwinn Feather Guard, and blocks for my Magna Pedals, great to recive both recently, Wingo hubs bought here on cabe, and sent in to be chromed. dogleg crank AS 36, chain ring is listed in the 1917 Schwinn Catalog on a World Truss Frame Model No. 1758, seat post is a Schwinn stingray extra length with a fabricated bracket to hold a NOS Persons 337 glass reflector behind and underneath the seat, and a raised AS seat post clamp, frame is a BA-107, so I came across a yellow 1948 license plate with the tin strap, below a frame mounted pearsons 337 Reflector, seat tube has a Baillys Super Pump which I liked and is held by frame clamps, Schwinn original horn tank that has been chromed but still needs to be painted, Truss rods are solid and heavy duty custom, NOS Steer tube, pivot bolt modified for motorcycle side lights, S2 Schwinn rims both have expansion drum brakes, valve caps are motorcycle, seat is a 49 pan, whizzer spring, A.S. bolts replaced by custom cone design with uranium front reflectors mimicing Schwinn front fender bomb, above springer is a Radsonne triple light, handelbars possibly NOS before I had them rechromed 1930 era, wtwoith a 32" width, non scripted brake handles, Wald cross bar rechromed with custom brackets, a Go-Light will be mounted on top in center (not shown) red and green wald reflectors on each end, Cycletruck Stem with Rowdy horns on both sides of stem, chrome bezels have not been reattached until painting is completed, brackets have been cadium platted, a Golden Meteor speedometer on the left, right side a bicycle Thermometer and a Du Page bicycle compass 1950s, next a Seiss hand crank siren 30s, pre war paperboy duck reflectors, and another handlebar mount Seiss hand crank racket horn, today just getting a visual on arrangements, still have other assorries to consider. more to come from fabricators, photos are kind of dark bad lighting today sorry,View attachment 1053281
> 
> View attachment 1053282
> 
> View attachment 1053284
> 
> View attachment 1053287
> 
> View attachment 1053288
> 
> View attachment 1053289
> 
> View attachment 1053292
> 
> View attachment 1053293
> 
> View attachment 1053294
> 
> View attachment 1053295
> 
> View attachment 1053296
> 
> View attachment 1053297
> 
> View attachment 1053298
> 
> View attachment 1053299
> 
> View attachment 1053300
> 
> View attachment 1053303
> 
> View attachment 1053304
> 
> View attachment 1053305
> 
> View attachment 1053306
> 
> View attachment 1053283



THAT BIKE IS SICK! Like a rolling party.


----------



## Pauliemon

5760rj said:


> unpacked boxes full of parts today, assembled most of the bike to arrange or see what it actually looks like, have had a few more upgrades since last entry, Schwinn Feather Guard, and blocks for my Magna Pedals, great to recive both recently, Wingo hubs bought here on cabe, and sent in to be chromed. dogleg crank AS 36, chain ring is listed in the 1917 Schwinn Catalog on a World Truss Frame Model No. 1758, seat post is a Schwinn stingray extra length with a fabricated bracket to hold a NOS Persons 337 glass reflector behind and underneath the seat, and a raised AS seat post clamp, frame is a BA-107, so I came across a yellow 1948 license plate with the tin strap, below a frame mounted pearsons 337 Reflector, seat tube has a Baillys Super Pump which I liked and is held by frame clamps, Schwinn original horn tank that has been chromed but still needs to be painted, Truss rods are solid and heavy duty custom, NOS Steer tube, pivot bolt modified for motorcycle side lights, S2 Schwinn rims both have expansion drum brakes, valve caps are motorcycle, seat is a 49 pan, whizzer spring, A.S. bolts replaced by custom cone design with uranium front reflectors mimicing Schwinn front fender bomb, above springer is a Radsonne triple light, handelbars possibly NOS before I had them rechromed 1930 era, wtwoith a 32" width, non scripted brake handles, Wald cross bar rechromed with custom brackets, a Go-Light will be mounted on top in center (not shown) red and green wald reflectors on each end, Cycletruck Stem with Rowdy horns on both sides of stem, chrome bezels have not been reattached until painting is completed, brackets have been cadium platted, a Golden Meteor speedometer on the left, right side a bicycle Thermometer and a Du Page bicycle compass 1950s, next a Seiss hand crank siren 30s, pre war paperboy duck reflectors, and another handlebar mount Seiss hand crank racket horn, today just getting a visual on arrangements, still have other assorries to consider. more to come from fabricators, photos are kind of dark bad lighting today sorry,View attachment 1053281
> 
> View attachment 1053282
> 
> View attachment 1053284
> 
> View attachment 1053287
> 
> View attachment 1053288
> 
> View attachment 1053289
> 
> View attachment 1053292
> 
> View attachment 1053293
> 
> View attachment 1053294
> 
> View attachment 1053295
> 
> View attachment 1053296
> 
> View attachment 1053297
> 
> View attachment 1053298
> 
> View attachment 1053299
> 
> View attachment 1053300
> 
> View attachment 1053303
> 
> View attachment 1053304
> 
> View attachment 1053305
> 
> View attachment 1053306
> 
> View attachment 1053283



I can't see the tank very well. Are you going to paint it or leave it chrome?


----------



## 5760rj

5760rj said:


> unpacked boxes full of parts today, assembled most of the bike to arrange or see what it actually looks like, have had a few more upgrades since last entry, Schwinn Feather Guard, and blocks for my Magna Pedals, great to recive both recently, Wingo hubs bought here on cabe, and sent in to be chromed. dogleg crank AS 36, chain ring is listed in the 1917 Schwinn Catalog on a World Truss Frame Model No. 1758, seat post is a Schwinn stingray extra length with a fabricated bracket to hold a NOS Persons 337 glass reflector behind and underneath the seat, and a raised AS seat post clamp, frame is a BA-107, so I came across a yellow 1948 license plate with the tin strap, below a frame mounted pearsons 337 Reflector, seat tube has a Baillys Super Pump which I liked and is held by frame clamps, Schwinn original horn tank that has been chromed but still needs to be painted, Truss rods are solid and heavy duty custom, NOS Steer tube, pivot bolt modified for motorcycle side lights, S2 Schwinn rims both have expansion drum brakes, valve caps are motorcycle, seat is a 49 pan, whizzer spring, A.S. bolts replaced by custom cone design with uranium front reflectors mimicing Schwinn front fender bomb, above springer is a Radsonne triple light, handelbars possibly NOS before I had them rechromed 1930 era, wtwoith a 32" width, non scripted brake handles, Wald cross bar rechromed with custom brackets, a Go-Light will be mounted on top in center (not shown) red and green wald reflectors on each end, Cycletruck Stem with Rowdy horns on both sides of stem, chrome bezels have not been reattached until painting is completed, brackets have been cadium platted, a Golden Meteor speedometer on the left, right side a bicycle Thermometer and a Du Page bicycle compass 1950s, next a Seiss hand crank siren 30s, pre war paperboy duck reflectors, and another handlebar mount Seiss hand crank racket horn, today just getting a visual on arrangements, still have other assorries to consider. more to come from fabricators, photos are kind of dark bad lighting today sorry,View attachment 1053281
> 
> View attachment 1053282
> 
> View attachment 1053284
> 
> View attachment 1053287
> 
> View attachment 1053288
> 
> View attachment 1053289
> 
> View attachment 1053292
> 
> View attachment 1053293
> 
> View attachment 1053294
> 
> View attachment 1053295
> 
> View attachment 1053296
> 
> View attachment 1053297
> 
> View attachment 1053298
> 
> View attachment 1053299
> 
> View attachment 1053300
> 
> View attachment 1053303
> 
> View attachment 1053304
> 
> View attachment 1053305
> 
> View attachment 1053306
> 
> View attachment 1053283



I left off left handle so you could view the extensions, I believe the width of the bars are 32" across, will show fenders and assorries later, the front of the tank (top) will be left chromed, rest will be a special red and frame black, fenders black with red color design pinstripes but more detail, chain guard emblem will be a black background with a red logo of a bio-hazard emblem, seat tube will have a red background and a black logo of a bio-hazard emblem where the Schwinn insignia would be, it's the headbadge that's killer! horn tank will have script but haven't decided on design, hold up on rear rack , and waiting on fender braces which will be cadium plated......once fenders are on it will make it come together but still have wiring to figure and details to finish,


----------



## Woodtickgreg

Very cool! It's like a pee wee herman bike on steroids, lol. If I could do everything on a bike what would that be? Now I know! Really nice custom build, I'm enjoying watching it all come together.


----------



## 5760rj

Woodtickgreg said:


> Very cool! It's like a pee wee herman bike on steroids, lol. If I could do everything on a bike what would that be? Now I know! Really nice custom build, I'm enjoying watching it all come together.



I should of went with the pee wee herman theme, it would of been cheaper haha, it's not my fault, cabe members keep listing cool stuff to buy with no limit on purchases, my ex-wife use to use the same excuse with my credit card,


----------



## Woodtickgreg

5760rj said:


> I should of went with the pee wee herman theme, it would of been cheaper haha, it's not my fault, cabe members keep listing cool stuff to buy with no limit on purchases, my ex-wife use to use the same excuse with my credit card,



I cant imagine what you have spent on chrome! Thankfully my girl doesn't have a problem with my bicycle addiction, in fact she is very supportive of it.


----------



## 5760rj

Woodtickgreg said:


> I cant imagine what you have spent on chrome! Thankfully my girl doesn't have a problem with my bicycle addiction, in fact she is very supportive of it.



ya,  well I thought like that as well for a time until she went out into the garage that you couldn't park a car in because of my hobbies, "honey" she would say, setting a trap for me, "is that another bike in the garage"? why no, (in a calm voice) that one was in the back and I've moved it to the front, " and what about the two hanging from the hooks"? as im thinking of options......it comes to me just LIE...that's it! then later I can rearrange them, What? those old bikes, why they've been hanging there forever it seems, as dark as it is in here im surprised  you could even see them. "well tell me this" she says, "I was out here yesterday and took photos of the garage, and you notice in the photos the two bikes weren't there as well as these other three in front of the washer" oh,....ya well...there not mine, they belong to a friend and aaah he'll be over soon to get them. "is this the same friends wife that asked about these bikes and told him to get rid of them because their garage is full of bikes and there's no more space"? Oh crap I didn't have a answer to tell her, all I said was "huh"? next day at work I heard from my friend that a donation truck showed up at his house and cleaned out most of his bikes and other belongings, and then at my house, I was out the door before he finished talking, it was true as I drove past my house there was my wife talking to my friends wife in front of the house with the garage door open which I thought could never be opened, and no bikes. ya it's true, I kept alot of bikes in the garage but they were for parts or trading and just a plain diversion for the good bikes I kept locked away in the tool shed, hahaha, my wife always asked why the lawn mower and garden tools were never put away in the shed? my advice, have a plan "B" and get yourself a tool shed......


----------



## Woodtickgreg

My girl goes with me to get the bikes, I gotta keeper. We are not married, if she got sick of me she would be free to go whenever she wished. That's why it works, I include her in everything I do. I build her bikes as well, buy her sewing machines etc. She is a maker just like me, our hobbies work together. She loves a roadtrip to go get something, flea markets, auctions, swap meets. If any woman I was with ever got rid of anything of mine I would get rid of her in a heartbeat. I divorced a miserable controlling woman before, I wont go down that road again. But my Betty and i just click, it's always been that way. I dont have to hide anything and neither does she.


----------



## 5760rj

your







Woodtickgreg said:


> My girl goes with me to get the bikes, I gotta keeper. We are not married, if she got sick of me she would be free to go whenever she wished. That's why it works, I include her in everything I do. I build her bikes as well, buy her sewing machines etc. She is a maker just like me, our hobbies work together. She loves a roadtrip to go get something, flea markets, auctions, swap meets. If any woman I was with ever got rid of anything of mine I would get rid of her in a heartbeat. I divorced a miserable controlling woman before, I wont go down that road again. But my Betty and i just click, it's always been that way. I dont have to hide anything and neither does she.





Woodtickgreg said:


> My girl goes with me to get the bikes, I gotta keeper. We are not married, if she got sick of me she would be free to go whenever she wished. That's why it works, I include her in everything I do. I build her bikes as well, buy her sewing machines etc. She is a maker just like me, our hobbies work together. She loves a roadtrip to go get something, flea markets, auctions, swap meets. If any woman I was with ever got rid of anything of mine I would get rid of her in a heartbeat. I divorced a miserable controlling woman before, I wont go down that road again. But my Betty and i just click, it's always been that way. I dont have to hide anything and neither does she.



 that's the way it should be, I lost my bikes at the time, cars, jewelry etc...no more controlling people in my life, and with bikes finding there way here again, I get to have fun again no more garages!


----------



## 5760rj

rear unfinished fender with raspberry reflector monark silver king rear reflector, possibly 47-48 but im guessing, originally had a 2speed kickback with black rings instead of yellow, and this housing looked good and was the veration that has black stripes on top so it was a cool match, things have changed but still intend to use the monark reflector, buff housing, replace plastic reflector and repaint stripes, rear fender will also have spikes where the fender brace would of gone, Higgins rack with rear chrome assorrie and a change out of the plastic dome reflectors for a red glass replacement and an added light behind the red glass that will light it up at night,


----------



## Boris

Yer sick!


----------



## 5760rj

Boris said:


> Yer sick!



does that mean you approve?  nuts you say, nuts are coming hahaha


----------



## Boris

Sure I think it's great that you're having so much fun with it!


----------



## 5760rj

Boris said:


> Sure I think it's great that you're having so much fun with it!



have a few more things coming, delta switch, springer bolts which will look really cool because of the uranium reflectors, the braces are original and off a shelby super airflow, last challenge is the rear higgins rack, lost one but came into another from trade, I think im going to try a black paint that looks like Vantablack with Blood Red highlights, can't show the headbadge right now but I know it will really be different......


----------



## Mymando

Yep it saddens me of all “our” history as a once thriving nation that the few want to spend our time and lots of our dollars to spend on restoring bicycles and motorcycles and watch as everything is leaving our country that it is troubling to me as well! I’ve lived long enough to see the shift in importing of goods that aren’t worth the tax we pay for them let alone the asking price! I applaud your work and your vision on the creation of your efforts! Can’t wait to see it finished! Bravo!!


----------



## OC_Rolling_Art

5760rj said:


> unpacked boxes full of parts today...  have other assorries to consider. more to come from fabricators, photos are kind of dark bad lighting today sorry,
> View attachment 1053300
> 
> 
> View attachment 1053304




You have taken Bells and Whistles to the next level! Pee Wee Herman couldn't even have imagined all that!


----------



## 5760rj

OC_Rolling_Art said:


> You have taken Bells and Whistles to the next level! Pee Wee Herman couldn't even have imagined all that!



it's not my fault, I blame Cabe members for encouraging and adding to my buying addictions, and other weaknesses that I can't say no too, Cabe members have exposed me to vintage bicycles and assorries,  knowing that in my weakened condition I couldn't stop using paypal, and the cycle never stops because their always listing more and more great stuff, and I can't go to the administrator for help because, he sells me really nice stuff as well. I freely admit that no member has pressured me into buying anything, But offering me great deals and payment options, so really what am I suppose to do? can't say no! don't want to hurt anybody's feeling Right? ok enough of my crap, this project has changed at least six times because my son was adding his input into it, at the same time I was and still am dealing with machine shops and fabrications, then as things progressed my son basiclly dropped it in my lap, kept a few of the old concepts, added some new, and up graded in others, then it got crazier because I saw items or designs I liked and thought why not? I'll tell you why not $$$. $$ plus I like to experiment which will show in up coming photos, pee wee Herman huh? remember his little dog speck? well heres a photo of my little dog and her name is Halo, she rides in the basket,








 I have on a pink schwinn beach cruiser of all things, ( pink bike is only temporary)........I do have other bikes from Bob U.


----------



## Mymando

5760rj said:


> hubs, sta
> I have a match pair of high grade triple chrome S2 26' schwinn rims with SS spokes, originally I used a 2 speed yellow 3 ring kickback hub, changed the color from yellow to black to go with theme, changed my mind in finding a rear schwinn expansion brake and swapped them out, better choice for my build, went with high pressure smooth rolling modern tires,View attachment 1046899
> 
> View attachment 1046900
> 
> View attachment 1046901
> 
> View attachment 1046902
> 
> View attachment 1046908
> 
> View attachment 1046910


----------



## Mymando

Hey did you use the 2 speed hub on the rear of this bike? If so what size spokes did you use for the S 2 wheel? And who did you use for chrome plating? Not too many places left doing chrome plating? Thanks


----------



## 5760rj

Mymando said:


> Hey did you use the 2 speed hub on the rear of this bike? If so what size spokes did you use for the S 2 wheel? And who did you use for chrome plating? Not too many places left doing chrome plating? Thanks



did not use the 2 speed kickback, went with a schwinn rear expansion drum brake, have chrome done by a friend of mine, im in san diego county. used the 10 5/8" length spoke.


----------



## Mymando

5760rj said:


> did not use the 2 speed kickback, went with a schwinn rear expansion drum brake, have chrome done by a friend of mine, im in san diego county. used the 10 5/8" length spoke.



Thanks


----------



## Wilfredo

Woodtickgreg said:


> My girl goes with me to get the bikes, I gotta keeper. We are not married, if she got sick of me she would be free to go whenever she wished. That's why it works, I include her in everything I do. I build her bikes as well, buy her sewing machines etc. She is a maker just like me, our hobbies work together. She loves a roadtrip to go get something, flea markets, auctions, swap meets. If any woman I was with ever got rid of anything of mine I would get rid of her in a heartbeat. I divorced a miserable controlling woman before, I wont go down that road again. But my Betty and i just click, it's always been that way. I dont have to hide anything and neither does she.


----------



## Wilfredo

Just like me. We never match in anything.
 I love camping, goin to the beach very early and very late and she just don’t like it. 
 I eat most of the time potatoes and she grow up eating them, now she don’t want.
  Thyroid do the worst.
 Like my men, if he like that red shwinn, you will have more fun than any of us. My brown eyes squirrel I like it. 
  Of course, she is a hole lot less old than me.
  I can beat that.
    Now, I love tuna fish.


----------



## 5760rj

I swear this is the last piece for this bike, sold my 36 schwinn dog leg crank and picked this up from Bob U.  a Wald crank which is perfect for this bike, will be painted black except the center which is chrome and will be left alone, will go good with the color theme of the bike,


----------

